# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  آراغونيس لم يكن يريد مواجهة إيطاليا

## غسان

اعتبر مدرب منتخب إسبانيا لكرة القدم لويس آراغونيس أنه لم يكن يحبذ مواجهة إيطاليا في الدور ربع النهائي من كأس أوروبا 2008 المقامة حالياً في سويسرا والنمسا.

وبلغت إيطاليا هذا الدور بحلولها ثانية في المجموعة الثالثة وستلتقي مع إسبانيا التي ضمنت صدارة المجموعة الرابعة الأحد المقبل.

وقال آراغونيس: "الجميع يعرف بأن إيطاليا بطلة العالم، ودائماً مواجهتها صعبة، لكن عندما تخوض ربع النهائي في اي بطولة كبرى تتوقع أن تواجه منتخباً قوياً".

وأضاف "تملك إيطاليا خبرة كبيرة وتعرف كيف تحصل على نتيجة ايجابية حتى عندما لا تلعب بطريقة جيدة، لم أكن أحبذ مواجهة إيطاليا لكنني لا أستطيع تغيير مجرى الأمور".

وكانت إسبانيا تغلبت على إيطاليا 1-صفر في مباراة ودية في آذار/مارس الماضي، بيد أن آراغونيس رفض الاعتبار بان هذه النتيجة سيكون لها أي تأثير على المواجهة بين المنتخبين في ربع النهائي وقال : "الفوز في مباراة ودية شيء والمواجهة في بطولة كبرى شيء آخر".

وأشاد آراغونيس بفريقه واعتبر بأنه "للمرة الأولى منذ فترة طويلة يشهد الفريق تضامناً كبيراً بين جميع أفراده".

----------


## غسان

قد تكون اسبانيا مرشحة للقب ولكن ليس على حساب الطليان

----------


## ابو نعيم

*ان شاء الله فوز اسبانيا
   
*

----------


## العالي عالي

كل اشي نصيب 

وان اردت الفوز بيورو 2008 فعليك الفوز على المنتخبات الكبيرة

----------

